# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Phố Cổ Hà Nội

## libertyhotel

Bạn đang băn khuăn không biết lựa chọn khách sạn nào ở Hà Nội cho chuyến du lịch và công tác sắp tới. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi  khách sạn LIBERTY HANOI nằm trên đường 78 B Hàng Nón, Hoàn Kiếm. Quý khách chỉ mất 3 phút đi bộ đã có thể tham quan Hồ Gươm , đền Ngọc Sơn và khu phố cổ đặc biệt từ đây Quý khách cũng có thể tản bộ đến thăm quần thể khu di tích Lăng Bác và những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thủ đô Hà Nội 

Chỉ với 300.000 VND- 450.000 bạn đã được sở hữu một căn phòng với đầy đủ các trang thiết bị hiện đại:tivi, truyền hình cáp,điều hòa hai chiều,wifi, nhà vệ sinh khép kín......Ngoài ra bạn còn được thưởng thức bữa sáng miễn phí tại khách sạn với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình,chuyên nghiệp.... 
Ngoài ra chúng tôi  có dịch vụ đón, tiễn sân bay và còn là một trong những đại lý du lịch tại Hà Nội chuyên tổ chức các tour trong nước ghép lẽ và tour riêng khởi hành hằng ngày như HaLong,Sapa,Tam Cốc,chùa Hương., Bái Đính- Tràng An, Yên Tử..Với giá cả rất phải chăng và đảm bảo dịch vụ tốt nhất. 


Đến với chúng tôi bạn sẽ có những giây phút thư giãn nhất cùng gia đình, người thân, Một chuyến công tác  thành công cùng đồng nghiệp 


Nếu cần biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ : 

E-mail: booking@hanoilibertyhotel.com
Website: hanoi liberty hotel,hanoi hotel, hotel in hanoi, hotel, liberty,hotel vietnam, Tour 
Du Lịch Việt Á 
Tel:043.9233721
Fax:043.9233723
Yahoo/Spyke: hoaithanh_nguyen83
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số hotline:0977.072.949 
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách

----------

